# Control de motores con Relé no funciona



## dragondgold (Oct 10, 2009)

Buen día a toda esta grandiosa comunidad que me ha ayudado mucho en todos los proyectos que he hecho. Hoy vengo con otro problema (para variar). Estoy armándome un robot que esquiva obstaculos con un PIC 16F877, el control de los motores lo hacía con un puente H integrado el L298, pero tiene el inconveniente que debo alimentarlo como mínimo con 10V y no quiero tener tantas pilas en mi robot por lo que necesito que funcione con 5V. Tras pruebas y pruebas decidí ya que no se podía hacer andar con los 5V asi que decidí controlar los motores con relés. El circuito usa dos relés doble inversores de 5V el switcheo del relé es controlado por el PIC por medio de un transistor 2n2222A, de esta manera el motor gira en ambos sentidos. Pero también necesitaba que los motores se quedaran quietos cosa que no se podía hacer a menos que cortara la alimentación; y eso fue lo que hice por medio de dos transistores un TIP112 y un BD679 ambos tienen estructura Darlignton en su interior y son PNP, aquí esta el problema. El circuito tiene una alimentación para los motores y otra lógica para alimentar las bobinas de los relés. Estos transistores también deberían se manejados por el PIC para detener o no los motores, pero resulta que no funciona si alimento con una salida del PIC, en cambio, si en la base le coloco alimentación de la batería de los motores si funciona, pero así no puedo controlar los motores con el PIC. Alguno tiene idea de por que sucede esto? No es lo mismo que alimentación use? Agradecería la ayuda.

Les adjunto el archivo en livewire para que vean las conexiones.


----------



## kmikze (Oct 16, 2009)

yo creo ke te hechaste el transistor para hacer saltar al Rele


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 17, 2009)

dragondgold: Puedes poner el esquema en una imagen gif, bmp o jpg ?. Salu2


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya lo solucione. Había que poner la tierra de alimentación y la lógica juntas  gracias igual


----------

